# User wird sofort ausgeloggt



## =fire= (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade auf meinem Debian Lenny Server Teamspeak installieren. Aber leider werde ich sobald ich su ts eingebe und dann das Verzeichniss wechseln will ausgeloggt.



> r14452:~# su
> r14452:~# useradd ts
> r14452:~# mkdir /home/ts
> r14452:~# chown -R ts /home/ts
> ...


----------



## Navy (6. August 2009)

mach mal folgendes als root:

```
deluser ts
rm /home/ts -R
adduser ts
```

adduser nimmt Dir die nötigen Aufgaben für das Erstellen eines Users ab. Unter anderem auch das Anlegen der Profildateien und Loginscripte.


----------

